# Butler swap meet



## DENNYO (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone have information about the Butler swap meet in January?


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Good question.


----------



## kingsting (Dec 28, 2020)

The dictator governor has PA locked down until the 5th of January. I figure we'll hear something after that...


----------



## PLERR (Dec 28, 2020)

Are we talking a bike swap? And Butler, PA? I ask because I'm not far from there. I know about Parts-A-Rama in June, but that's it. If it's a swap I don't know about, and it's that close, that would be great!


----------



## kingsting (Dec 29, 2020)

It's held in the Days Inn, usually on the darkest and coldest weekend of the year. (Mid January) It's always a lot of fun and really breaks up the swap meet off season.


----------



## PLERR (Dec 29, 2020)

I called the Days Inn and they told me the swap is held by Rapp's Bicycle Center (724) 287-8048. I called Rapp's and the person I spoke to said there was a flyer posted in the shop with the date of Jan 24th and that it's still at the Days Inn, 139 Pittsburgh Rd (PA Rt 8), Butler, PA 16001. I'll check back with them later in January to confirm, but for right now it sounds like it's still on.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 29, 2020)

That is awesome news! Thanks for calling Rapp's and checking!


----------

